# Garrafa de gás



## Ivonne do Tango

Cómo se les llama a las garrafas de gas en portugués (Bra. y Port.)? De esas que vienen en dos o tres medidas, para poner adentro del horno y cocinar.

En España se les llama "_bombona de butano_".  A propósito, por qué 'bombona'?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Garrafão/Botijão de gás" en Brasil, Ivonne, pero nosotros tenemos la costumbre de ponerlos fuera del horno, no adentro ...


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal chamam-se, nem mais, nem menos, _'garrafas de gás' _ou_ 'botijas de gás'_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Obrigada a todos. E por que se chama de "engarrafamento" ao transtorno do trânsito? Da mesma maneira nós dizemos _'embotellamiento_' de _'botella_' que não tem nada a ver com o trânsito, nem os carros... Não imagino nossas '_botellas_' nem suas '_garrafas' _acumuladas em uma grande avenida.  Em Portugal é "_embotijamento_"?

Uma curiosidade, aqui "botija" é como dizer "pibe" -já caído em desuso- poderia se escutar em homens de mais de 80 anos, acho. No mesmo sentido em Uruguai, usa-se para chamar a um rapaz de curta idade do qual não se conhece o nome, mas creio que lá é de uso freqüente.


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Em Portugal é "_embotijamento_"?


 
Não, também se diz '_engarrafamento_'. A razão, acho que tem que ver com o facto de o gargalo da garrafa, sendo mais estreito do que o corpo, não permitir que o líquido saia com a mesma rapidez com que sairia se não existisse o estrangulamento.

O termo '_botija_' para designar garrafas caíu praticamente em desuso, exceptuando as garrafas de gás e as usadas para aquecer a cama, as _'botija de água quente'_, que hoje são maioritariamente de borracha. Antigamente usavam-se as garrafas de genebra, feitas de grés e também chamadas '_botijas_', depois de vazias do licor, para aquecer as camas. Creio que é por isso que também se chama '_botija_' ao saco de água quente ou à garrafa de cobre usados para aquecer a cama no Inverno.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Garrafão/Botijão de gás" en Brasil, Ivonne, pero nosotros tenemos la costumbre de ponerlos fuera del horno, no adentro ...



Também "bujão de gás".


----------



## anaczz

Um termo que também ouço muito em Portugal é "bilha" de gás.


----------



## leya25

Olá

O termo correcto é garafa de gás ou botija de gás.

bilha de gás também se usa mas é mais um regionalismo.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Um termo que também ouço muito em Portugal é "bilha" de gás.


 
É verdade, esqueci-me desse.


----------



## vf2000

okporip said:


> Também "bujão de gás".


Este é o termo que conheço.

AXÉ


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Também "bujão de gás".


Têrmo bastante paulista, não é mesmo, Okporip?


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Têrmo bastante paulista, não é mesmo, Okporip?


Será mesmo que só paulista? Honestamente, eu achava que seria de uso generalizado. Mas o "etnocentrismo linguístico" me impede de afirmá-lo.


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Cómo se les llama a las garrafas de gas en portugués (Bra. y Port.)? De esas que vienen en dos o tres medidas, para poner adentro del horno y cocinar.
> 
> En España se les llama "_bombona de butano_". A propósito, por qué 'bombona'?


 
El DRAE dice que viene del francés _bonbonne_



*bombona**.*
(Del fr. _bonbonne_).


*2. *f. Vasija metálica muy resistente, de forma cilíndrica o acampanada y cierre hermético. Sirve para contener gases a presión y líquidos que, por ser muy volátiles, originan grandes presiones si se impide la salida del vapor.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Será mesmo que só paulista? Honestamente, eu achava que seria de uso generalizado. Mas o "etnocentrismo linguístico" me impede de afirmá-lo.


Se eu falar "bujão" aqui no Rio, o pessoal vai achar que sou estrangeiro.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Bom dia / boa tarde,

Nunca entendi aquele conceito de 'regionalismo'. Todos são regionalismos, para o caso, alguns mais usados, outros menos.

Se houver mais termos favor me avisam?

Obrigada a todos!

P.S. E estejam preparados porque em 5 dias..., é SÁBADO!!!


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Se eu falar "bujão" aqui no Rio, o pessoal vai achar que sou estrangeiro.



Achei que você não podia estar falando sério e fui ao google: "bujão" se usa em anúncio de venda no Rio, em matéria n'O Globo, em texto de colunista do jornal, em comentário de internauta de Niterói, e por aí vai...

Um artigo de 2001 explica e "estigmatiza" a corruptela. Acho que podemos caracterizá-la como regionalismo "brasileiro" (por oposição ao pt de Pt), e não como restritamente paulista.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Muito interessante, sem dúvida, Okporip. Mas desde que cheguei ao Rio, há MUITO tempo atrás, tive que me livrar de vários têrmos que eu usava. Eu nem me lembrava mais de "bujão", e eu o usei a vida inteira em Santos. Lá o gás era distribuído em bujões e o carro passava duas vezes por semana religiosamente.

Mas, JURO, nunca ouvi esse têrmo sendo usado no Rio.


----------



## santidale

Hola Ivonne,

Llegué muy tarde a la conversación, perdón! Así como "garrafa" en portugués significa "botella" en español, se entiende perfectamente que a los atascamientos de tránsito se le llamen "engarrafamentos".

Saludos!

Santi.




Ivonne do Tango said:


> Obrigada a todos. E por que se chama de "engarrafamento" ao transtorno do trânsito? Da mesma maneira nós dizemos _'embotellamiento_' de _'botella_' que não tem nada a ver com o trânsito, nem os carros... Não imagino nossas '_botellas_' nem suas '_garrafas' _acumuladas em uma grande avenida.  Em Portugal é "_embotijamento_"?
> 
> Uma curiosidade, aqui "botija" é como dizer "pibe" -já caído em desuso- poderia se escutar em homens de mais de 80 anos, acho. No mesmo sentido em Uruguai, usa-se para chamar a um rapaz de curta idade do qual não se conhece o nome, mas creio que lá é de uso freqüente.


----------



## Vanda

Xiiii... acabei de descobrir que os mineiros são estrangeiros: 99 por cento de nós dizemos 'bujão'' mesmo, inclusive o comércio.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Xiiii... acabei de descobrir que os mineiros são estrangeiros: 99 por cento de nós dizemos 'bujão'' mesmo, inclusive o comércio.


Política café com leite.


----------



## santidale

Vanda said:


> Xiiii... acabei de descobrir que os mineiros são estrangeiros: 99 por cento de nós dizemos 'bujão'' mesmo, inclusive o comércio.



Oi Vanda!!! Aqui na Bahia também falam bujão!  kkk


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Botijão ou bujão


----------

